# Looking for accident report out of morbid curiosity



## moots (Jun 3, 2009)

I heard what sounded like a bad accident on Rt. 128 Monday night, called 911 (police were already on it), wondering what the story was. Nothing so far on masscops.com, boston.com, masstroopers.org, or elsewhere. Where else can I look online?

I live near Officer Bobby Braceland Park in Newton Upper Falls. On Monday, June 1st, I was putting out the trash around midnight, heard a car do a massive peel out down the road near Chestnut & Eliot. A minute or so later, a bit farther off, perhaps on 128, I hear more screeching and then what sounded like a crash. 30 seconds later I hear a louder crash with no screech, (someone plowed into other accident at full speed?) followed by car horn blaring on & on. Did not sound good so called 911. Before I could finish the dispatcher asked if I was calling about accident near exit 19 - they were on their way already.

Wondering if the 3 incidents were related and if my "ear witness" account might be of use to anyone.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

moots said:


> I heard what sounded like a bad accident on Rt. 128 Monday night, called 911 (police were already on it), wondering what the story was. Nothing so far on masscops.com, boston.com, masstroopers.org, or elsewhere. Where else can I look online?
> 
> I live near Officer Bobby Braceland Park in Newton Upper Falls. On Monday, June 1st, I was putting out the trash around midnight, heard a car do a massive peel out down the road near Chestnut & Eliot. A minute or so later, a bit farther off, perhaps on 128, I hear more screeching and then what sounded like a crash. 30 seconds later I hear a louder crash with no screech, (someone plowed into other accident at full speed?) followed by car horn blaring on & on. Did not sound good so called 911. Before I could finish the dispatcher asked if I was calling about accident near exit 19 - they were on their way already.
> 
> ...


Ear witness? I doubt that would be of much use. This goes to court for any reason, the defence would supress your statement without any issues at all. As far as finding out details of this accident, you should go to your local Police and ask to see the public log.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, I sure wish I had enough extra time in my life to be concerned about goings on elsewhere...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Wow, I sure wish I had enough extra time in my life to be concerned about goings on elsewhere...


Amen.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll bet the second crash was some rubbernecking asshole rear ending the rubbernecker in front of him.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> I'll bet the second crash was some rubbernecking asshole rear ending the rubbernecker in front of him.


Nothing like spontaneous combustion to get us doing the insurance companies job for them...


----------



## moots (Jun 3, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> Wow, I sure wish I had enough extra time in my life to be concerned about goings on elsewhere...


Not a matter of extra time but priority. Sounded grisly and was in my neighborhood, not "elsewhere".


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *out of morbid curiosity*


That pretty sums it up...


----------

